# [solved]libreoffice 3.6.6.2 -compil fail-udkapi erreur 512

## Mr.P4T4TE

Salut !

Échec de la mise à jour avec ce message :

```

[ build IDL ] udkapi/com/sun/star/beans/idl

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.6.6.2/work/libreoffice-core-3.6.6.2/solver/unxlngx6.pro/bin/idlc: /usr/lib64/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.15' not found (required by /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.6.6.2/work/libreoffice-core-3.6.6.2/solver/unxlngx6.pro/bin/idlc)

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.6.6.2/work/libreoffice-core-3.6.6.2/solver/unxlngx6.pro/bin/idlc: /usr/lib64/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.15' not found (required by /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.6.6.2/work/libreoffice-core-3.6.6.2/solver/unxlngx6.pro/lib/libuno_sal.so.3)

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.6.6.2/work/libreoffice-core-3.6.6.2/workdir/unxlngx6.pro/UnoApiPartTarget/udkapi/com/sun/star/idl.done] Erreur 1

make[2] : on quitte le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.6.6.2/work/libreoffice-core-3.6.6.2/udkapi »

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

        Oh dear - something failed during the build - sorry !

  For more help with debugging build errors, please see the section in:

            http://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Development

  internal build errors:

ERROR: error 512 occurred while making /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.6.6.2/work/libreoffice-core-3.6.6.2/udkapi/prj

 it seems that the error is inside 'udkapi', please re-run build

 inside this module to isolate the error and/or test your fix:

build_error.log should contain the captured output of the failed module(s)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

To rebuild a specific module:

make udkapi.clean # optional

make udkapi

when the problem is isolated and fixed, re-run 'make'

make[1]: *** [build-packimages] Erreur 1

make[1] : on quitte le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.6.6.2/work/libreoffice-core-3.6.6.2 »

make: *** [build] Erreur 2

 * ERROR: app-office/libreoffice-3.6.6.2 failed (compile phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  93:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 7046:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       make build || die

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-office/libreoffice-3.6.6.2'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-office/libreoffice-3.6.6.2'`.

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=icedtea-bin-6  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME="/opt/icedtea-bin-6.1.12.4"

JAVACFLAGS="-source 1.6 -target 1.6" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info =libreoffice-3.6.6.2

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.6.6.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.6.6.2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.6.6.2/work/libreoffice-core-3.6.6.2'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.6.6.2/work/libreoffice-core-3.6.6.2'

```

emerge --info : http://pastebin.com/3FMgmpvV

emerge -pqv '=app-office/libreoffice-3.6.6.2' : http://pastebin.com/8TAHMzbm

Le log : build_error.log : http://pastebin.com/wtv58RDF

La librairie "libstdc" est introuvable mais je la trouve au bon endroit.

```

ls -lah /usr/lib64/libstdc++.so.6 

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 964K  6 août   2011 /usr/lib64/libstdc++.so.6

```

J'ai la dernière version de glibc. Je ne comprend pas le message "version `GLIBCXX_3.4.15'" ?

J'ai aussi le USE cxx pour gcc :

```

emerge -pv sys-devel/gcc

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/gcc-4.6.3:4.6  USE="cxx fortran gcj gtk mudflap (multilib) nls nptl openmp (-altivec) -doc (-fixed-point) -graphite (-hardened) (-libssp) -multislot -nopie -nossp -objc -objc++ -objc-gc {-test} -vanilla" 0 kB
```

Merci !

A ben ça se confirme ..

```

strings /usr/lib64/libstdc++.so.6 | grep GLIBC 

GLIBCXX_3.4

GLIBCXX_3.4.1

GLIBCXX_3.4.2

GLIBCXX_3.4.3

GLIBCXX_3.4.4

GLIBCXX_3.4.5

GLIBCXX_3.4.6

GLIBCXX_3.4.7

GLIBCXX_3.4.8

GLIBCXX_3.4.9

GLIBCXX_3.4.10

GLIBCXX_3.4.11

GLIBCXX_3.4.12

GLIBCXX_3.4.13

GLIBCXX_3.4.14

GLIBC_2.2.5

GLIBC_2.3

GLIBC_2.4

GLIBC_2.3.4

GLIBC_2.3.2

GLIBCXX_FORCE_NEW

GLIBCXX_DEBUG_MESSAGE_LENGTH

```

Curieusement la commande "equery b /usr/lib64/libstdc++.so.6" ne renvoi rien ...Last edited by Mr.P4T4TE on Wed May 08, 2013 5:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mr.P4T4TE

Je me répond pour la solution (ça peut servir à d'autre) :

```
rm /usr/lib64/libstdc++.so.6
```

----------

## hagar-dunor

Ca vient un peu tard comme réponse, mais à mon avis un "revdep-rebuild" avant l'install de libre office aurait réglé le problème.

Quand j'ai des échecs de compil, un revdep-rebuild et un python-updater règlent le problème dans 90% des cas.

----------

